# Memory Lane Early Bird Report



## UncleRemus (Oct 25, 2017)

Who would of thought that this many Folks would be here this early . Looks like a Grand Start for the ML Fall Meet !


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 25, 2017)

looking good ,be there in the morning too.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 25, 2017)

GO uncle remus- go..


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting! Always good to see what I'm missing V/r Shawn


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 25, 2017)

It will all be back in the Spring , some of it cleaned up a little better others perhaps missing a part or two , LOL , Remus


----------



## Kato (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh boy.........looks like I'm going to be missing a good one.
My " Bike $$$ " envelope just took a big hit so I'm not going to make it up.
Monte Carlo air bag control module decided to go out.......the part alone is $478
Looks like I'll be saving funds for the spring show.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2017)

THANKS FOR SHARING PICS!


----------



## bashton (Oct 25, 2017)

Great to see you bike people are still crazy! Oh  yeah...I'm one of you and I'm leaving early early in the morning!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Nashman (Oct 26, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> Who would of thought that this many Folks would be here this early . Looks like a Grand Start for the ML Fall Meet ! View attachment 697730 View attachment 697731 View attachment 697732 View attachment 697733 View attachment 697734 View attachment 697735 View attachment 697736 View attachment 697737 View attachment 697738 View attachment 697739 View attachment 697740 View attachment 697741 View attachment 697742 View attachment 697743 View attachment 697744 View attachment 697745 View attachment 697746



*Great pics..thanks!!*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 26, 2017)

Not bad...but no boner either.
Chris


----------



## deddings (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey there all! I will be there tomorrow around 3. I have some parts (see pic. the Seiss headlight/horn combo I can not find any info on! So I assume it is not a very common piece.), a schwinn trike, and a couple late 40's Columbia and Colson bikes to bring. Anyone interested in any of that? See you all tomorrow!


----------



## deddings (Oct 26, 2017)

deddings said:


> Hey there all! I will be there tomorrow around 3. I have some parts (see pic. the Seiss headlight/horn combo I can not find any info on! So I assume it is not a very common piece.), a schwinn trike, and a couple late 40's Columbia and Colson bikes to bring. Anyone interested in any of that? See you all tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 698056


----------



## deddings (Oct 26, 2017)

Here is the Trike. Not sure why the photos are not downloading appropriately.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 26, 2017)

Where are all you correspondent collectors attending the meet - we need to see some more action shots


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Where are all you correspondent collectors attending the meet - we need to see some more action shots



Agreed!  Please help us out, we are dying to see what we are missing!


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 27, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> Who would of thought that this many Folks would be here this early . Looks like a Grand Start for the ML Fall Meet ! View attachment 697730 View attachment 697731 View attachment 697732 View attachment 697733 View attachment 697734 View attachment 697735 View attachment 697736 View attachment 697737 View attachment 697738 View attachment 697739 View attachment 697740 View attachment 697741 View attachment 697742 View attachment 697743 View attachment 697744 View attachment 697745 View attachment 697746





LOOks like a nice start.  
Thanks for Picts. 
Keeps us all motivated , like watching a good football game on tv. 
Keep the action coming.  

Mark


----------

